
Berlin is now in a position to usurp London as the startup capital of Europe - tekheletknight
http://www.geektime.com/2016/06/27/berlin-is-now-in-a-position-to-usurp-london-as-the-startup-capital-of-europe/
======
p4wnc6
I don't view Berlin as a viable replacement as a top start-up hub because
wages in Berlin are simply ludicrously low.

With Google's investment in the Zurich office, and the much, much more
internationally competitive wages you can earn in Switzerland, I think Zurich
could be better positioned.

There's certainly no reason to believe that specifically an EU city would be
the next to take off. And in most other ways, the Swiss job market is just
much more competitive.

I'm also depressed by the article using a picture of an anti-human violently
wide open co-working space as a stereotype of a thriving start-up culture.
Nothing says _you 're being totally taken advantage of_ like a wide open floor
plan.

